# Question about Speed Fan with Q6600



## Engreeks1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,

I just installed a new 8800gt, and I was curious to see how hot my system is running. I installed SpeedFan, and get the following readings:

Temp1: 84C (This never changes)
Temp2: 34C
Temp3: -56C (this must be a phantom reading)
Core0: 39C
Core1: 36C
Core2: 38C
Core3: 38C

Browsing the web, most people seem to say Temp1 or the highest temperature is probably your CPU. I don't understand, however, why Temp1 is so much higher than the Core temperatures. 

84 is frighteningly high, and it does not respond at all to changing fan speeds. Is it possible it's a phantom speed also? Should I just be looking at the core speeds? Right now my CPU fan is running at 100% and it's very loud. 

Thanks!


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a HP m8430f Q6600 and Speedfan indicates only the HD and Cores 0-3. Evidently my MOB is not Speedfan friendly. Are you sure that the 84C doesn't correspond to the HD?


----------



## Engreeks1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi moto,

I don't actually know what it corresponds to. How can I find out? 

Eric


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Not sure why SF isn't picking up your GFX, but sounds like temps 1 and 3 are phantom, 2 is probably either system or northbridge.


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

You might, in Speedfan, click on "configure". The "temps" might have a correspondent like the HD or CPU. Worth a try...I think that's how I found out the my HD temp was being picked up. - motoman


----------



## shinkucheese (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey I have the exact same thing. I have the Q6600 and installed the radeon HD 3870 and all my numbers are almost identical to yours. I too am worried about the "Temp 1" being at 80C :sigh:. Did you find out anything?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
check your temps etc in BIOS.
I also have crazy readings from Speedfan e.g. Temp1: 92C and Temp3: -126C
lol

In BIOS my temps and voltages are normal for my config.


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

Rather than pull the MOB on my HP Q6600 and install something like a Swiftech H2O-120 water cooler, I went ahead and ordered the following today:
1. Sunbeam Rheobus EXTREME, 6 Channel 30 Watt per channel fan controller (RHK-EX-BK) for my 5.25" bay
2. a Vantech Tornado (80mmx38mm pushing 84CFM) to replace my heatsink fan (only on high when performing more heavy duty tasks)
3. A Delta FFB1212VHE High Speed Case Fan (120mmx38mm pushing 151CFM) to replace my rear case fan; installed outside the case.
4. CF3 Hard Drive Cooler (EC-HK-3F-BK) installed in my inner frame-stripped HP personal media bay; it has 3 40mm fans and will blow right across my hard drive and into the case 
5. Apevia AD01-BL Air Duct for 80mm fan (AD01-BL): I'll install this on the side panel after getting a hole cut in the steel and let the Tornado exhaust right out the side.

My only concern is using the Tornado on my heat sink. It should be ok. Yes, I am a noob...and this may very well be an unconscious call for help.
- motoman


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Not sure how the fan attaches to the heat sink, i think the stock intel clips on. You may have to find a HS you can screw a fan into, like the old 478's units used to be able to. but crank that thing to full power with AS5 and no telling what your temps could be.


----------

